# Pacman Frog Feeding Tips Please!!



## RuthieH27 (Jan 30, 2018)

My daughter just got her first Pacman frog. I have him in a 5.5 gallon tank but I’m wondering if it’s too big? I have 1/2” or smaller crickets in there and Ralph is only about 1” or so juvy right now. I haven’t seen him eat yet but I put about 10 of the tiny crickets in. Is it safe to just let them be in there with him? This is the third day we have had him now...


----------



## basin79 (Jan 30, 2018)

RuthieH27 said:


> My daughter just got her first Pacman frog. I have him in a 5.5 gallon tank but I’m wondering if it’s too big? I have 1/2” or smaller crickets in there and Ralph is only about 1” or so juvy right now. I haven’t seen him eat yet but I put about 10 of the tiny crickets in. Is it safe to just let them be in there with him? This is the third day we have had him now...


I used to take my frogs out and feed them in a separate plastic tub. That way the frog has a better chance to catch them and you can actually see if it's eating and how much.






The only time I'd feed the frogs in their enclosures was for treats fed from tongs.


----------



## RuthieH27 (Jan 30, 2018)

Hmmmm... that does seem like an easier way... I know they’re not supposed to be handled though... I guess I could find a way to coax it into a feeder tank though. Pacman frogs are sit and wait predators so they don’t move much. I’m not sure it would go after prey like that African frog.


----------



## schmiggle (Jan 30, 2018)

Pyxie frogs are also sit and wait predators. It's unlikely to represent that much of a problem. Also, you shouldn't handle often, but handling with clean, wet hands once or twice a week to move a frog into a feeding tub will probably be fine. If you're really worried about it you can use gloves.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RuthieH27 (Jan 30, 2018)

schmiggle said:


> Pyxie frogs are also sit and wait predators. It's unlikely to represent that much of a problem. Also, you shouldn't handle often, but handling with clean, wet hands once or twice a week to move a frog into a feeding tub will probably be fine. If you're really worried about it you can use gloves.


Thank you so much! There’s about 10 tiny crickets in the 5.5 gal tank with Ralph right now. He’s been moved around quite a bit in the past few days getting to the expo states away from home and then coming home from the expo states away, and fully setting up his tank yesterday. Do you think it’s okay to keep him and the crickets in there together for a day or two so he can settle or is there reason that’s not good?


----------



## basin79 (Jan 30, 2018)

RuthieH27 said:


> Thank you so much! There’s about 10 tiny crickets in the 5.5 gal tank with Ralph right now. He’s been moved around quite a bit in the past few days getting to the expo states away from home and then coming home from the expo states away, and fully setting up his tank yesterday. Do you think it’s okay to keep him and the crickets in there together for a day or two so he can settle or is there reason that’s not good?


Don't leave the crickets in with the frog. They could annoy it or worse bite it when it's asleep. Never leave crickets in with a ground dwelling frog.

Make sure you wash your hands. No soap. Put a bit of your frogs treated water from its dish onto your hand(s). Pick the frog up and put it in a tub. Introduce the crickets and watch.

It's really quick, easy, simple and safe. I did the same with a young Ceratophrys cornuta.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RuthieH27 (Jan 30, 2018)

Okay good to know! I’ll remove the crickets now then! I do have more questions about the water though... what do you mean ‘treated?’ Ive read so much conflicting information. I have well Water that tests out perfectly... is that not sufficient?


----------



## basin79 (Jan 30, 2018)

RuthieH27 said:


> Okay good to know! I’ll remove the crickets now then! I do have more questions about the water though... what do you mean ‘treated?’ Ive read so much conflicting information. I have well Water that tests out perfectly... is that not sufficient?


Not sure. Most water is treated and has chlorine and heavy metals in it etcetera. You buy aquarium dechlorinator to treat the water. Frogs/amphibians breath through their skin. So they absorb the bad things in the water.  If your well water is just natural rain water it should be fine. I'd still probably treat it though. 

There's also the method of storing water for 24 hours and that cleanses it. Not entirely sure if it has to be in a bucket or a bottle though.


----------



## RuthieH27 (Jan 30, 2018)

basin79 said:


> Not sure. Most water is treated and has chlorine and heavy metals in it etcetera. You buy aquarium dechlorinator to treat the water. Frogs/amphibians breath through their skin. So they absorb the bad things in the water.  If your well water is just natural rain water it should be fine. I'd still probably treat it though.
> 
> There's also the method of storing water for 24 hours and that cleanses it. Not entirely sure if it has to be in a bucket or a bottle though.


Hmmm... okay. I do have stress coat that I was using for my beta fishes water... is that fine to use to treat?


----------



## basin79 (Jan 30, 2018)

RuthieH27 said:


> Hmmm... okay. I do have stress coat that I was using for my beta fishes water... is that fine to use to treat?


Stress coat won't take any chlorine or heavy metals out of the water.


----------



## RuthieH27 (Jan 30, 2018)

basin79 said:


> Stress coat won't take any chlorine or heavy metals out of the water.


Had my water tested. Negative for all heavy metals, chlorine, and ammonia. It tested justtttt slightly soft but it was almost unnoticeable!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## schmiggle (Jan 31, 2018)

Rainwater is also soft, so you should definitely be fine. I'd worry more about hard water.


----------



## RuthieH27 (Jan 31, 2018)

schmiggle said:


> Rainwater is also soft, so you should definitely be fine. I'd worry more about hard water.





schmiggle said:


> Rainwater is also soft, so you should definitely be fine. I'd worry more about hard water.


Thank you!


----------

